# iPod sur Toyota Prius



## sylko (3 Mai 2004)

Je ne comprends pas trop le japonais!









Ca m'arrangerait de comprendre ce charabia.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Quelqu'un pour m'aider?


----------



## flotow (3 Mai 2004)

Il faut faire comme les enfants, il faut regarder les images..lol


----------



## iMax (3 Mai 2004)

J'ai pas réussi à linker sur le résultat obtenu, mais tu vas  ici, tu entres l'URL en bas, tu mets "Japanese to English", tu cliques "Translate" et c'est déja plus compréhensible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cool le iPod dans la Prius... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'espère que tu arriveras à le brancher 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A+


----------



## flotow (3 Mai 2004)

il est peut etre mieu d'acheter un iTrip..ca coute moins cher, et c mieu


----------



## iMax (3 Mai 2004)

Non, c'est pas mieux si t'arrives à brancher l'iPod directement sur l'installation audio, tu y gagnes... Pas d'emmerdes avec les fréquences, un son meilleur....


----------



## sylko (3 Mai 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas réussi à linker sur le résultat obtenu, mais tu vas  ici, tu entres l'URL en bas, tu mets "Japanese to English", tu cliques "Translate" et c'est déja plus compréhensible
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow génial! Je n'y avais pas pensé...

C'est en effet, nettement plus compréhensible!








Merci.


----------



## iMax (3 Mai 2004)

'service 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Donne nous-en des nouvelles


----------



## sylko (3 Mai 2004)

Faut déjà trouver ce câble de malheur!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Mackie, tu ne repars pas au Japon par hasard?


----------



## WebOliver (3 Mai 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Wow génial! Je n'y avais pas pensé...
> 
> C'est en effet, nettement plus compréhensible!
> 
> ...








 Ils parlent d'un _suicide seat_... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ça doit pas être le siège passager...


----------



## macinside (3 Mai 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Faut déjà trouver ce câble de malheur!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



il y a plus simple


----------



## iMax (3 Mai 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Faut déjà trouver ce câble de malheur!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Avec ça, tu peux aussi brancher un périf vidéo sur l'écran du GPS ?


----------



## sylko (3 Mai 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il y a plus simple



Oui, je l'avais déjà vu ce truc de Dension. Mais je ne sais pas si c'est vraiment plus simple. Ce câble coûte moins de 20 euros, au Japon.


----------



## macinside (3 Mai 2004)

le kit ipod pour la prius


----------



## macinside (3 Mai 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Oui, je l'avais déjà vu ce truc de Dension. Mais je ne sais pas si c'est vraiment plus simple. Ce câble coûte moins de 20 euros, au Japon.



ta poser la question  dans ce forum ?


----------



## sylko (3 Mai 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> le kit ipod pour la prius



Celui-là est pour l'ancien iPod!

Celui-ci pour le nouveau...


----------



## sylko (3 Mai 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ta poser la question  dans ce forum ?



Non, je zone sur celui-ci!








Il y a pas mal d'utilisateurs de Mac qui ont des Prius. Je devrais trouver de l'aide. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je vais bientôt organiser une PES. (Prius Expo Sauvage)


----------



## sylko (3 Mai 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Avec ça, tu peux aussi brancher un périf vidéo sur l'écran du GPS ?



Oui, par exemple, pour y brancher une caméra.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais j'ai plus de sous...


----------



## sylko (3 Mai 2004)

Je pourrais essayer avec une iSight!


----------



## macinside (3 Mai 2004)

mais il faut un powerbook avec


----------



## Foguenne (4 Mai 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Je pourrais essayer avec une iSight!



C'est dingue.


----------

